# your personal funeral song



## superodalisque (Mar 14, 2009)

i know its kind of morbid, but a friend and i were listening to this song on youtube and noticed that someone had commented that the song was one of his favorites and would be his funeral song. it got us thinking about ours. i am pretty cliche and i think mine would be "Dust in the Wind". what would be your funeral song?


----------



## supersoup (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68ymfjpw98

i hate the idea of people i love mourning me at a funeral. i just want my ashes scattered somewhere that gives them closure, and this song playing. i adore it.


----------



## ladle (Mar 14, 2009)

OK Felecia...I have a few...
I LOVE the Beatles (even have the tie...they can bury me in it!...hopefully with a shirt on though...)....so I'd go with The Long and Winding Road.

Other notables:
My Immortal: Evernescence
Otherside: David Gray

And if I really felt like putting the FUN back in FUNeral....I'd run with Another One Bites The Dust by Queen! 

View attachment Photo 78.jpg


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> OK Felecia...I have a few...
> I LOVE the Beatles (even have the tie...they can bury me in it!...hopefully with a shirt on though...)....so I'd go with The Long and Winding Road.
> 
> Other notables:
> ...




oh chestesssesssssessss!


----------



## ladle (Mar 14, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> oh chestesssesssssessss!



Pervert.....again....the dimensions 'meat-market' chalks up another victim


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> Pervert.....again....the dimensions 'meat-market' chalks up another victim



never said i was perfect, just the usual ol hypocrite


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 14, 2009)

Any Andrew WK. To lighten the mood.


----------



## Tania (Mar 14, 2009)

You know, I've given thought to this very subject a number of times - I'm that morbid, I guess. 

But I haven't chosen anything yet, for a couple of reasons: One, I have trouble committing to a single choice. Two, I will have enough Byzantine church music sung at my Trisagion and funeral as it is. 

I DO know that I want a simple pine box burial conducted early enough that the embalming laws don't kick in. I don't want my body drained and pinned together and waxed up. 

And I want to be buried in a chiton. With ivy in my hair. And a bag of Del Taco at my feet (just kidding). 

And instead of a regular headstone, I want a STELE. A BIG ONE. With a little pediment top.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 14, 2009)

Live Like You Were Dying by Tim McGraw


----------



## olwen (Mar 14, 2009)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68ymfjpw98
> 
> i hate the idea of people i love mourning me at a funeral. i just want my ashes scattered somewhere that gives them closure, and this song playing. i adore it.



I'm such an idiot. I never thought that was a complete song, only that it was commissioned for a commercial, and I can't even remember the commercial it's for. LOL That's a beautiful version of that song. 


I've never thought about a funeral song...I do know I want to be either used for science or cremated and I don't care where the ashes go. 

...maybe One More Hour by Sleater-Kinney. I'll probably change my mind about that tho since that song might make people feel worse.

ETA: 

The lyrics are: 

in one more hour
i will be gone
in one more hour
i'll leave this room
the dress you wore
the pretty shoes
are things i left
behind for you

oh, you've got the darkest eyes

i needed it
(i know it's hard for you to let it go
i know it's hard for you to say goodbye
i know you need a little more time)

if you could talk
what would you say
for you things were
just night and day
take off the dress
take off the face
i'll hold you close
before i leave

don't say another word
about the other girl


----------



## ladle (Mar 14, 2009)

Peter Gabriel : Digging in the Dirt:doh:


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 14, 2009)

ladle said:


> Peter Gabriel : Digging in the Dirt:doh:



*shakes head sadly*


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I would like some instrumental piece of music that I made myself to be played at my funeral.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 14, 2009)

I honestly want an uplifting party to celebrate my life and "Another One Bites the Dust" is fitting


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2009)

Funerals are for the survivors, not the departed. Generally, the survivors _want_ to grieve, but to do so needn't involve lots of hand-wringing and moaning.

I think they would be comforted by the Don McLean song Crossroads.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 15, 2009)

New Bomb Turks-End of the Great Credibility Race there's no better song and every great musical memory, every friendship from meeting kids at shows or writing about music and even my relationship grew out of the first time I heard this song and thought, "Yeah, fuck that noise!" with all the punk rock bluster a 14 year old could muster.

But Bad Brains-Sailin' On and Boredoms-Super Are wouldn't be far behind.


----------



## Rowan (Mar 15, 2009)

i know this sounds horrid.....my aunt passed and her kids chose to sing "send in the clowns" at her funeral themselves....i couldnt be blamed for laughing...seriously..i was like 9.

for my own...id probably do something edgy just to shock people lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Considering the only way I want to die is in a violent shootout....my funeral march song could only be Gone Shootin' by AC/DC


Then people at the funeral can all do this


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 15, 2009)

I have several, but I think these two one say it all for me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLZAWtdFhio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBX6Hxk1pl0&feature=related


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 15, 2009)

"Santa Clara" by the National.
Ignore the video, just listen to the song.

It just seems like a wonderful "Farewell" kind of song. Plus it reminds my loved ones that I'm not worried about anything anymore..


----------



## Canonista (Mar 15, 2009)

It doesn't matter, so long as Weird Al sings it.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 15, 2009)

Weird but..... For What It's Wortch -Buffalo Springfield or a really sad country song. Maybe, Nobody Knows  or All Apologies  but prolly This


/lame


----------



## furious styles (Mar 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SJVP4YAybs

says more about me than anything with lyrics ever could


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 15, 2009)

I recently found this one in our church hymnal, and thought it would offer comfort.

http://http://www.hymntime.com/tch/htm/h/c/hcaikeep.htm


----------



## Shosh (Mar 15, 2009)

Mate I am gonna get cremated, and Johnny Cash's " Ring of Fire" is gonna be playing.


----------



## MamaLisa (Mar 15, 2009)

taking inspiration from funerals in new orleans... and of course having to have prince songs.. id have:

purple rain as people were coming in to the funeral...

and lets go crazy as people were leavin hahahha

love that! 


AAAOOOOWAAHHHH


----------



## butch (Mar 15, 2009)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68ymfjpw98
> 
> i hate the idea of people i love mourning me at a funeral. i just want my ashes scattered somewhere that gives them closure, and this song playing. i adore it.



Just have to point out that IZ was a lovable SSBHM. That song sure is beautiful, ethereal, even.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 15, 2009)

furious styles said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SJVP4YAybs
> 
> says more about me than anything with lyrics ever could



Beautiful song :bow:


I wouldn't mind one from my childhood that I used to play frequently. It was on the b side of an old LP my sister had left behind when she moved away. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eInEL2KUaMQ


Around and Around by John Denver

Time as I've known it
Doesn't take much time to pass by me
Minutes into days turn into months turn into years
They hurry by me

Still I love to see the sun go down
And the world go around

Dreams full of promises
Hopes for the future
I've had many

Dreams I can't remember now
Hopes that I've forgotten
Faded memories

Still I love to see the sun go down
And the world go around

And I love to see the morning
As it steals across the sky
I love to remember

And I love to wonder why
And I hope that I'm around
So I can be there when I die
When I'm gone

I hope that you will think of me
In moments when you're happy
And you're smiling

And that the thought will comfort you
On cold and cloudy days
If you are crying

And that you'll love to see the sun go down
And the world go around
And around and around


I still consider this one of the most beautiful songs about living and dying :bow:


*********************************************************************

Ozzy Osborne.....I think he has a good one, too....

See You on the Other Side


Voices, a thousand, thousand voices
Whispering, the time has passed for choices
Golden days are passing over, yeah

I cant seem to see you baby
Although my eyes are open wide
But I know Ill see you once more
When I see you, Ill see you on the other side
Yes, Ill see you, Ill see you on the other side

Leaving, I hate to see you cry
Grieving, I hate to say goodbye
Dust and ash forever, yeah

Though I know we mus be parted
As sure as stars are in the sky
Im gonna see when it comes to glory
And Ill see you, Ill see you on the other side
Yes Ill see you, Ill see you on the other side

Never thought Id feel like this
Strange to be alone, yeah
But well be together
Carved in stone, carved in stone, carved in stone

Hold me, hold me thight, Im falling
Far away. distant voices calling
Im so cold. I need you darling, yeah

I was down, but now Im flying
Straight across the great divide
I know youre crying, but Ill stop you crying
When I see you, I see you on the other side
Yes. Ill see you. see you on the othe side
Im gonna see you. see you on the other side
God knows Ill see you, see you on the other side, yeah

Ill see you. see you on the other side
Im gonna see you. see you on the other side
God knows Ill see you, see you on the other side, yeah
I wanna see you, yeah, yeah, yeah, see you on the other side
God knows Ill see you, see you on the other side, yeah
Im gonna see you. see you on the other side

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNiyoaPr28U


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 15, 2009)

Edelweiss seems to have become my family's funeral song. It was played at my grandmother's, father's and uncle's funerals. No matter how many times I've said I don't want it at my own memorial service (not funeral.. I also want to be cremated), I wouldn't be surprised if someone sneaks it in. My choice is "What a Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2009)

It's not unique, but I've always felt that "When the Saints Go Marching In" best suits me.


----------



## Smushygirl (Mar 15, 2009)

I never thought of a song for my funeral before. I usually think about wedding songs, but as it turns out, I may be having a funeral first, ha ha!

I like this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7NQjLZvw44


----------



## george83 (Mar 15, 2009)

Haha Your Dead by Green Day.

Nah I want A Tout Le Monde by Megadeth played at mine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65JpQRUf8XE

Such a beautiful song.

I also want the lyrics from the song...



> So as you read this know my friends
> I'd love to stay with you all
> please smile when you think of me
> My body's gone that's all



... On my gravestone.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 15, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Mate I am gonna get cremated, and Johnny Cash's " Ring of Fire" is gonna be playing.



I was thinking of "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes."


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it totally ridiculous that I'm reading these posts and sobbing? Because I don't even like to think about any of your funerals.

Ok..But to answer the question..I love Soupy's song so I might steal hers..but I always had this weird thought in my head that it would be this song, one acoustic guitar...done by a friend, preferably.

"Good Riddance (Time Of Your Life)"

Another turning point, a fork stuck in the road
Time grabs you by the wrist, directs you where to go
So make the best of this test, and don't ask why
It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

So take the photographs, and still frames in your mind
Hang it on a shelf in good health and good time
Tattoos of memories and dead skin on trial
For what it's worth it was worth all the while

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm guessing Sia "Breathe Me" would be too depressing so lets go with Lady Gaga "Just Dance" or The Counting Crows "Long December" or Lynard Skynard "Free Bird" Gosh damn! I can't even pick my own freakin funeral song...forget about shoe shopping with me....THAT would be death in and of itself! 

Let's hope none of us need a funeral song anytime soon mmmk?

xoxo


----------



## Sugar (Mar 15, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Is it totally ridiculous that I'm reading these posts and sobbing? Because I don't even like to think about any of your funerals.



Heck no! It just goes to prove how sweet and kind you really are.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 15, 2009)

I dont really want a funeral. I'd rather be cremated in private and then have my friends and family scatter my ashes and say goodbye somewhere informal. If they felt like music then 'Bring me Sunshine' sung by Morcambe and Wise is my absolute favourite. I dont want people in tears, just some smiles and hopefully some happy memories 

Tracey xx


Bring me Sunshine, in your smile,
Bring me Laughter, all the while,
In this world where we live, there should be more happiness,
So much joy you can give, to each brand new bright tomorrow,

Make me happy, through the years,
Never bring me, any tears,
Let your arms be as warm as the sun from up above,
Bring me fun, bring me sunshine, bring me love.

Bring me Sunshine, in your eyes,
Bring me rainbows, from the skies,
Life's too short to be spent having anything but fun,
We can be so content, if we gather little sunbeams,

Be light-hearted, all day long,
Keep me singing, happy songs,
Let your arms be as warm as the sun from up above,
Bring me fun, bring me sunshine, bring me love.


----------



## JMNYC (Mar 15, 2009)

I decided, about 4 years ago.

"April showers", 1921, Al Jolson

Life is not a highway strewn with flowers
Still, it holds a goodly share of bliss
When the sun gives way to April showers
Here's a thought that we should never miss.

Though April showers may come your way
They bring the flowers that bloom in May
And if it's raining
Have no regrets
Because it isn't raining rain, you know
It's raining violets.

And when you see clouds upon the hill
You soon will see crowds of daffodils
So keep on looking for the bluebird
And list'ning for his song
Whenever April showers come along."

Please burn me and scatter my ashes over the black sand beach on the Hana Highway, Maui, Hawaii.


----------



## steely (Mar 15, 2009)

One of my favorites is I'll Fly Away or Will The Circle Be Unbroken.Elvis has some beautiful gospel hymns.He was truly a gifted performer.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 15, 2009)

AND I would want my lil funeral card thingies to say LIVE EVERY DAY LIKE IT'S YER LAST!


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 15, 2009)

Has to be "Safety Dance" by Men Without Hats (especially if played on a big chruch organ; how class would that be?). I also want this to be used as the first dance if I ever get married. The song is appropraite for all ocassions.

Failing that "Frankenstein" by the Edgar Winter Group.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> I'm guessing Sia "Breathe Me" would be too depressing so lets go with Lady Gaga "Just Dance" or The Counting Crows "Long December" or Lynard Skynard "Free Bird" Gosh damn! I can't even pick my own freakin funeral song...forget about shoe shopping with me....THAT would be death in and of itself!
> 
> Let's hope none of us need a funeral song anytime soon mmmk?
> 
> xoxo



i'm a bird you cannot channnnnnnnnnnnnnnngeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ohhhhhhh ohhhh I can't changeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2009)

Thinking about this right now, I have been listening to a beautiful piece of music lately that somewhat does and does not relate to a funeral. None of you know it and I cannot find a good version of it on YouTube: *Porcupine Tree* - _Collapse The Light Into Earth_

Otherwise, something rejoicing would be excellent. Something within the parameters of my taste, like *Tom Petty's* _Free Fallin'_ would be appropriate.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> i'm a bird you cannot channnnnnnnnnnnnnnngeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ohhhhhhh ohhhh I can't changeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Yeah, I hear ya...I know yer a rebel


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 15, 2009)

So hard to pick one...at the moment,I'm in favour of 'Overkill' by Motorhead.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I would like this song played at my funeral.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JjIUGtlwHE
I'm not sure about the rest because I'd need a mighty big casket and cremation sounds like a good option but I'm not sure I'd fit on the cookie sheet.


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> AND I would want my lil funeral card thingies to say LIVE EVERY DAY LIKE IT'S YER LAST!



I want my card to read, "this entitles the bearer to one free pint (you cheap bastard...waiting 'til I'm dead so you don't have to get the next round!)"


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 15, 2009)

ladle said:


> I want my card to read, "this entitles the bearer to one free pint (you cheap bastard...waiting 'til I'm dead so you don't have to get the next round!)"




ROFL Ya nut! but a cute nut


----------



## DeniseW (Mar 15, 2009)

"Only Time" by Enya or "Storms" by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> ROFL Ya nut! but a cute nut



Damn....I only get hit on when I'm dead


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Has to be "Safety Dance" by Men Without Hats (especially if played on a big chruch organ; how class would that be?). I also want this to be used as the first dance if I ever get married. The song is appropraite for all ocassions.
> 
> Failing that "Frankenstein" by the Edgar Winter Group.



What about Wierd Al's Version: The Brady Bunch.....also hilarious!


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 15, 2009)

ladle said:


> Damn....I only get hit on when I'm dead



So stop playing hard to get


----------



## ladle (Mar 15, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> So stop playing hard to get



Be honest!
You ladies are just waiting for the rigormortis to set in!
(good to have morbid humour on here every now and then instead of 'morbid obesity' humour!)


----------



## butch (Mar 15, 2009)

When I was a morose teenager, I would have chosen The Smiths' "There is a Light that Never Goes Out." As an adult, I have no idea. I was thinking maybe a punk version of "Danny Boy," but then I found a version by Eva Cassidy on youtube. Maybe that would work.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 15, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> I dont really want a funeral. I'd rather be cremated in private and then have my friends and family scatter my ashes and say goodbye somewhere informal. If they felt like music then 'Bring me Sunshine' sung by Morcambe and Wise is my absolute favourite. I dont want people in tears, just some smiles and hopefully some happy memories  *snip*



me, too. My ashes in the ocean in Newport RI where I grew up, and if some people want to keep some or put them in a place they choose that would make me happy.


----------



## Kbbig (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to go with Free Bird as well. But only the beginning. There would be a serious "what the hell???" moment if I allowed Allen Collins to rip into the solo and then continue to do so for 4 minutes.


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 15, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> There would be a serious "what the hell???" moment if I allowed Allen Collins to rip into the solo and then continue to do so for 4 minutes.



Too funny! Now you've said that I'm thinking of changing my choice to something by Slipknot, or maybe Rammstein. The thought of everyone standing round going 'WTF!?!' is cracking me up.

Tracey xx


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 15, 2009)

I personally like this one..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=410xr2j-4n4&feature=related


----------



## Kbbig (Mar 15, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> Too funny! Now you've said that I'm thinking of changing my choice to something by Slipknot, or maybe Rammstein. The thought of everyone standing round going 'WTF!?!' is cracking me up.
> 
> Tracey xx



Yeah, people would probably leave. I've never heard of people walking out on a funeral before.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

I Don't think I could ever choose just ONE song.


I have thought long and hard, actually.
Suppose it's because of my argueing with myself about realizations of life and death and my morbid curiousity.. 

But I think, during my lifetime. Even if I only have one song chosen, I am making sure that every person at my funeral hears it. Even if I hear 4 or 5 songs. I am making sure of that.

"Our Farewell" [By Within Temptation] would be one of those. Especially if I have children. Just because it's an amazing Grieving Song. [sp?]


----------



## kiwilicious (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't believe I'm going to admit this. Never thought I would as obviously I'll be dead when it's played at my funeral; while all of my friends, and loved ones sit around and contemplate my terrible taste.

Kiss From a Rose ~ Seal

*shakes head, as cheeks become shade of pink*


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not particularly religious, but I decided long, long, ago that the song I wanted was the sort-of-hymn "Lord of the Dance" (sometimes I've see it called "The Dance Goes On"). Unfortunately all the youtube versions I can find of it are too slow and sombre (or maybe sober). For me it has to be performed with ringing joy and enthusiasm, a great scream of life.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 20, 2009)

I am going to go retro for my songs. 

I did it my way-Sex Pistols http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg...01A909DE6&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=3

Hotel California- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4qEzSz1JSc


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I'd pick two of my favorite Church hymns actually
Lord of the Dance
Prayer of St. Francis of Assisi although I think it would make a better epitaph

Secular
Ice Cream or In a Waterfront Cafe.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> i know this sounds horrid.....my aunt passed and her kids chose to sing "send in the clowns" at her funeral themselves....i couldnt be blamed for laughing...seriously..i was like 9.
> 
> for my own...id probably do something edgy just to shock people lol



I sang that song when my boss came into the room to give me an evaluation and she took it personally that i sang the lyric "There ought to be clowns don't bother they're here" just as she entered the room. I still say coincidence and her guilty conscience are too blame.
PS is calling your boss charity case a bad thing?


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, I have crematory orders once my organs are harvested so I think "Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" would be be kinda fun? Also "What is the Soul of a Man" by Ollabelle. I have a whole list.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

*I'm happy with whatever songs my loved ones choose for my funeral, as long as the last song that is played is Baby Got Back by Sir Mix Alot. I would love people to walk out smiling/laughing or shaking their heads thinking she's a strange one hehe

Often for me the thing that sticks in my mind (long) after a funeral is the emotions that music brings. So I would like the people I care about to hopefully have a giggle when they think about me rather than be sad..*


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 20, 2009)

*I'm happy with whatever songs my loved ones choose for my funeral, as long as the last song that is played is Baby Got Back by Sir Mix Alot. I would love people to walk out smiling/laughing or shaking their heads thinking she's a strange one hehe

Often for me the thing that sticks in my mind (long) after a funeral is the emotions that music brings. So I would like the people I care about to hopefully have a giggle when they think about me rather than be sad..*


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 20, 2009)

Three Little Birds - Bob Marley

"Don't worry about a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right.
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!"
Rise up this mornin',
Smiled with the risin' sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin' sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin', ("This is my message to you-ou-ou:")

Singin': "Don't worry 'bout a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right."
Singin': "Don't worry (don't worry) 'bout a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!"

Rise up this mornin',
Smiled with the risin' sun,
Three little birds
Pitch by my doorstep
Singin' sweet songs
Of melodies pure and true,
Sayin', "This is my message to you-ou-ou:"

Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, worry about a thing, oh!
Every little thing gonna be all right. Don't worry!"
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing" - I won't worry!
"'Cause every little thing gonna be all right."

Singin': "Don't worry about a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right" - I won't worry!
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing,
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right."
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, oh no!
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a long standing joke between me and my mother about the "Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead" song from The Wizard of Oz being played at our funerals...could be interesting.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> *I sang that song when my boss came into the room to give me an evaluation and she took it personally that i sang the lyric "There ought to be clowns don't bother they're here" just as she entered the room. *I still say coincidence and her guilty conscience are too blame.
> PS is calling your boss charity case a bad thing?



I'm soooo remembering this for future use.....


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 20, 2009)

"Can I Kick It?"- A Tribe Called Quest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbDFS6cg1AI&feature=PlayList&p=E971757576208EA4&index=0&playnext=1

"Can I kick it? (yes, you can!) 

Well, Im gone (go on then!)"


----------



## kittencat (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmm...so when i die i do not want any of this mourning business.I want people to celebrate that i lived.My song will be Immortal-With stand the fall of time.And i would want everyone to rock out have a good time and drink many many beers in my honour
..oh and talk about the dumb shit i would do and say when wasted ..hey uriel*high five* he knows what im talking about
-Cat


----------



## frankman (Mar 21, 2009)

Isn't there a really bad RnB song that goes: and when I die I keep on living? 

I can totally picture that: cremation (ashes scattered, the works), song playing, family sobbing, saying "he was always stubborn like that..."


I'd go for "you can't always get what you want", by the Rolling Stones, the Let it Bleed album version, with the Bach choir intro. Some of the most hauntingly beautiful music ever.


----------



## SpecialK (Mar 21, 2009)

There is a song called "Goodbye" by World On Edge that I think would be a good choice.

I'm holding the wings
Of the people so dear
I'm amazed that they call me
With drops of their tears
The days that were lovely
I remember so clear
I hear memories they call me
Of people so near
Like a heart to an arrow
Like a cry in the night
I hear memories call me tonight
(chorus)
Goodbye, please don't cry
Oh no, I know that if we try
We'll meet in the end
In heaven...my friend
Are the lights going down
Is the room turning slow
Do the voices I hear come from
Down, down, down below
The people of bliss
I hear them cry in the night
They say ooooh...ooooh...ooooh
It feels so right
I say
(chorus)

(Sorry I can't find a video or mp3 for it.)

"Con Te Partiro (Time To Say Goodbye)" by Andrea Bocelli and Sarah Brightman would be a choice of mine too. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXI3po8hK0&feature=related

I think also "Birdhouse in Your Soul" by They Might Be Giants would be nice too.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 22, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Three Little Birds - Bob Marley
> 
> "Don't worry about a thing,
> 'Cause every little thing gonna be all right.
> ...



Ok, I like that! I wanna change my song to Hakuna Matata by Timon and Pumba!!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 23, 2009)

supersoup said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D68ymfjpw98
> 
> i hate the idea of people i love mourning me at a funeral. i just want my ashes scattered somewhere that gives them closure, and this song playing. i adore it.



That's what my uncle requested we play at his funeral. Its an amazing song and was so fitting for him and his life.


----------



## frankman (Mar 23, 2009)

The warner brothers theme song would be cool, including the:

_d-didi-di-di-d-d-de-da-d-That's all folks!_


----------



## Suze (Mar 24, 2009)

In a Graveyard

Wandering properties of death
Arresting moons within our eyes and smiles
We did rest
Amongst the granite tombs to catch our breath

Worldly sounds of endless warring
Were for just a moment silent stars
Worldly boundaries of dying
Were for just a moment never ours
All was new
Just as the black horizons blue

Then along the bending path away
I smiled in knowing I'd be back one day


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

First choice:
I have always loved "The Last Chord" by Sullivan (of Gilbert and Sullivan). He wrote the song at his brother's deathbed. Sullivan said it was his masterpiece. The song was even sung by the great Caruso at the memorial service for the passengers of the Titanic. However, it would be hard to sing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc2VnR9w-84&feature=player_embedded

Second choice:
Nearer My God To Thee (also a song linked to the Titanic)

Third choice:
Like a Candle In The Wind (by Elton John)
Sung at Princess Diana's funeral
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is a good possibility that I might not need music at my funeral. Around here, simple gravesite services with no music, just prayer and talking are popular for small funerals. If that is what I go with (pre-planning wise), I might just make a music mix CD and give it out to friends (or enemies) and family.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 24, 2009)

Mozart's Requiem Mass, even though it wasn't completed by him and it's been overused in film. It just has a nice morbid quality to it.

Either that or any track off Insane Clown Posse's The Great Milenko CD, you know, just to fuck with people's heads.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 24, 2009)

Wagner ; Siegfried's Funeral March


And yes, I'm getting put to final rest n Oregon, the only State that allows a Viking Funeral...

-Uriel


----------



## moore2me (Mar 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Wagner ; Siegfried's Funeral March
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm getting put to final rest n Oregon, the only State that allows a Viking Funeral...
> ...




Uriel, 

If the Oregon thingy doesn't work out, I'm pretty sure they would be open to viking funerals in Denmark, Norway or Sweden. You might check with some of our foreign posters.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Mar 24, 2009)

Uriel said:


> And yes, I'm getting put to final rest n Oregon, the only State that allows a Viking Funeral...
> 
> -Uriel



Well, whatever floats your boat (sorry - couldn't resist that.)


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Wagner ; Siegfried's Funeral March
> 
> 
> And yes, I'm getting put to final rest n Oregon, the only State that allows a Viking Funeral...
> ...


But who are you going to pick to return Excalibur to the Lady of the Lake? 

That's the only film I recall hearing the Funeral March in (and done well, I may add...pretty much everything in that movie is pure win).


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> But who are you going to pick to return Excalibur to the Lady of the Lake?
> 
> That's the only film I recall hearing the Funeral March in (and done well, I may add...pretty much everything in that movie is pure win).



Agreed. My brother has Scuba gear, he can handle it.

Funny, I was into Wagner as a Wee Tot, before Excaliber,and when I saw it I got really excited, because there was Wagner! The other little future D&D nerds were perplexed at my Music Nerdery...


-Uriel


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 25, 2009)

a-ha - Summer Moved On
Frank Sinatra - My Way


----------



## luscious_lulu (Mar 27, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> Ok, I like that! I wanna change my song to Hakuna Matata by Timon and Pumba!!!!



Nice choice!


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

A nice orchestral version of Wham's "Wake me up before you go go" would be something else.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 28, 2009)

frankman said:


> A nice orchestral version of Wham's "Wake me up before you go go" would be something else.



Oh & as a free gifts to the mourners Choose Life t-shirts??


----------



## frankman (Mar 28, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> Oh & as a free gifts to the mourners Choose Life t-shirts??



I was thinking of flyers promoting: "Frankman II: Frankman returns. In theaters only."

Especially the in theaters bit will puzzle and confuse them, even the ones that accept the imminent return.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 17, 2010)

Lottery by Damien Jurado

live version



> Misfortune, got you like a sickness
> the saints and angels all agree
> trouble sure as trouble sees it
> I need it in writing to believe
> ...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

My Way (Frank Sinatra) - a must!
Summer Moved On (a-ha)

I need a Ramones song... and I figure my signature song Something to Believe In is the most appropiate.


----------



## trucrimsongold (Sep 17, 2010)

Start off with the acoustical guitar track from Led Zepplin the song is called "Bon yur something" then end it with Green Days "The time of your life"


----------



## frankman (Sep 17, 2010)

Fun fact: this thread has been dead for over a year.
But it's BACK!


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

CAMellie said:


> Live Like You Were Dying by Tim McGraw



Great song!, we should live it. I would love to
be able to Rep...:bow:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 17, 2010)

I hate to hijack a thread, but... Edgar: do you know you look a bit like Wilford Brimley. Great avatar pic, which kinda made me think of good old Wilford.


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Kbbig said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna have to go with Free Bird as well. But only the beginning. There would be a serious "what the hell???" moment if I allowed Allen Collins to rip into the solo and then continue to do so for 4 minutes.



Cremate me, make my ashes into as many carbon-fibre
cone speakers as possible, drive them with enough
power to ignite them in 10 minutes, and you guessed it,
let Lynyrd Skynyrd's "Freebird" fly!

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Free Bird 9:09
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lBNIiCMu7I


Play the whole song, I want my speakers to smell *HOT*!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0Q8ytD44Y

and this for shits and giggles:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEBPmY_5L4k


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 17, 2010)

If I were to pick a shits and giggles song and I thought it wouldn't give my mother (or other family members) a heart attack, I'd pick this one to go with my other one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUUf_w4ErYI

I think of The Drags as the Dorothy Parkers of music.


----------



## spiritangel (Sep 17, 2010)

Imagine john lennon 

and this muppets song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=penzsVANV0k

hmm and rainbow connection


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> THIS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI0Q8ytD44Y
> 
> and this for shits and giggles:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEBPmY_5L4k



"In My Life" was nice! Sorry I'm imRepotent at the moment.

That NiMh Repper battery's about to be replaced by an
L ion battery! Damn thing's always in the charger! 

View attachment REPPER Battery Charging.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> If I were to pick a shits and giggles song and I thought it wouldn't give my mother (or other family members) a heart attack, I'd pick this one to go with my other one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUUf_w4ErYI
> 
> I think of The Drags as the Dorothy Parkers of music.



Woo-hooo!!! Spike's 1,000 Ways To Die missed Their
ideal theme song!!!


----------



## frankman (Sep 17, 2010)

Purely for shock value, I'm considering this:

CODE BLUE!!!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 17, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Imagine john lennon
> 
> and this muppets song



Sorry Spirit, but I totally read that as 'Imagine John Lennon and this song' ie Lennon singing it  I think that would ROCK!!! Lol

Tracey xx


----------



## Szombathy (Sep 17, 2010)

"Just a Lucky So and So"--Charles Brown's Version.


----------



## blubberismanly (Sep 17, 2010)

I'd have several songs playing during the viewing.

Zombienation by Grendel
Necrophilia by Suicide Commando
Death Machine by Tactical Sekt
Ladykiller (In Cold Blood) by Hocico
Bind torture kill by Suicide Commando
Dead Bodies Everywhere by KoRn

Pretty much I'd make a CD of all the demented murder, rape, torture, blood-guts-and-gore songs before I die. I already have plans on taking out a pre-need that says I'll be embalmed with Ray-Tek For a black light funeral. Basically, it's an arterial that is used as a tracing compound and will flouresce (sp?) under a black light. In outer words, it makes dead guys glow. Kind of. I'll have my body dressed in the most see-through yet modest shrouds I can find and have the viewing area as dark as funeral directors will allow. I know I'll be dead and there's no way to know of it will go the way I want it to (being that I'll be dead), but I'm going to do what I can to ensure it does.

I realize a lot of people won't like this idea and think it's disrespectful to the dead...but it's my body and will be my corpse. I'll do what I want with it.


----------



## isamarie69 (Sep 17, 2010)

I don't remember if i posted here before or not. But every one in my family knows its Live and let die, by Paul Mccartney. Not because of the words, just because its been my favorite song since i was 4. When I hear it start i feel it in every inch of my body even playing over and over. its just a powerful song to me personally.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Sep 17, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> i know its kind of morbid, but a friend and i were listening to this song on youtube and noticed that someone had commented that the song was one of his favorites and would be his funeral song. it got us thinking about ours. i am pretty cliche and i think mine would be "Dust in the Wind". what would be your funeral song?



This post from four years ago captures the songs I would like to have performed at my - not funeral - memorial service. 

My old university has a wonderful little auditorium, perfect for vocal and small ensemble. My dream service would be held in this auditorium, opening with Strauss' "Four Last Songs" and concluding with Joni Mitchell's "Songs to Aging Children Come".

Fifty One years after I graduated from this campus, I'm neither rich nor that well known, but I do have a bit of a toe hold. I (or my estate) could probably rent the hall and stage a performance by members of the Music School, with a free lunch catered in by a caterer I have used before (THAT will draw 'em in!) Family, friends, faculty and students, and members of the local electrical unions (I have connections) will be there. Few but the performers will know the Strauss that well. Probably no one but some very old friends will know the Mitchell piece, but that's OK. They will probably leave teary-eyed, just as I did when I first heard these pieces.

You can read about the significance of these songs to me in this old post. I hope you do. I really hope you do.

*"Songs to Aging Children"*

Note: There is a link in the original post to an English translation of the text of the Four Last Songs. After four years, that link is no longer valid. Try this one instead.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

Maxine Nightengale, Back To Where We Started From. What can I say? I'm a child of the '70s and I love a party. Followed by Talking Heads, Naive Melody. I came of age in the '80s, and the party needs to go on. And a rare Nick Cave track for my interment, Little Empty Boat. I tend to have a dark sense of humor.


----------



## VinnyPA (Sep 27, 2010)

I like to laugh and to make other people laugh. Instead of having the group mourning me, I want everybody looking around thinking or saying, "OMG Vinny's still doing it (making people laugh)". Therefore, the perfect funeral song would have to be "Drop Kick Me Jesus" by Bobby Bare. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO5Y1OuQIxo

I don't know if its sacrilegious, but people should remember me with a smile.


----------

